# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Lidhjet e bazuara vetëm për interes seksual!

## ^SHIU^

Meqenese jemi ne temen e dashnise; dua te di nga cmendoni per shoqerine me "perfitime"? A eshte e mundur nje "shoqeri" e tille apo me domosdo njeri me pas krijon vetvetiu nje lidhje emocionale? A e prishin apo e forcojne shoqerine marredhenie te tilla? Mendimet tuaja forumi.

----------


## [Perla]

Mos e ka pasur tek shoqerite qe lindin si te tilla me interesin qe te transformohen ne nje lidhje sentimentale me vone. Nuk ka asgje per tu çuditur, taktike eshte dhe ajo  :ngerdheshje: 
Mbase ne momentin kur i kupton qellimet e verteta te personit tjeter, se perse te eshte afruar, mund edhe te zhgenjehesh pasi vertet mund te jesh nisur me qellimin e mire te nje miku apo mikeshe, kjo ne rast se nuk ke arritur te ndjesh po te njejten ose se ai/ajo nuk ka arritur te beje per vete. Aq ishte perfundon shoqeria dhe "perfitimi"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni54

shoqeri me perfitime vet po tregon qe ne pytje veq interesi e sidomos ne kohen e sotme eshte bere hit....shume pak ka shoqeri te mirfillt mendoj une....

----------


## ☆Angie☆

O njerëziaaaaa : shokë me ''përfitime'' janë ata që thonë: krevati na bashkoi  :ngerdheshje: 

quhen edhe friends with benefits  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ^SHIU^

Shyqyr qe e kapi angelina kuptimin se per pak me iku truni kur lexoja analizat e thella te parafolesve. Njerezia keni pas raste te tilla dhe si kane perfundu isha kurioz. Ka evoluar apo ka shkaterruar lidhjen dhe nuk i flisni ma me goje.

----------


## loneeagle

Nuk eshte lidhje e qendrushme. Veshtire te behet e tille. Eshte dicka qe thjesht i perket momentit edhe secili ne pune te vet until next time. Nje lidhje serioze & e qendrushme eshte dicka shume here me e forte edhe me e perfshir.

----------


## Izadora

> Meqenese jemi ne temen e dashnise; dua te di nga cmendoni per shoqerine me "perfitime"? A eshte e mundur nje "shoqeri" e tille apo me domosdo njeri me pas krijon vetvetiu nje lidhje emocionale? A e prishin apo e forcojne shoqerine marredhenie te tilla? Mendimet tuaja forumi.


U mundur eshte , por nuk zgjat shume .
Secili per vete , zoti per te gjithe.

----------


## Enii

dhe mund te funksionoje mendoj , por duhet qe te dy personat te jene ne nje nivel intelektual , dhe pastaj ska probleme lol
emocionet mund te jene por te perkohshme..
flas ne teori

----------


## uj me gaz

shoqeri me perfitime jane shumica e cifteve sot, pavaresisht se nuk e pranojne. une personalisht nuk kam njohur akoma ndonje cift te dashuruar. te tere, c'kam njohur, kujtojne se jane te dashuruar.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Tashi do gjera duhen provuar qe te flasesh .
Por si kan ardhur keto kohera te keqija , normalisht qe duhet te ket .
Une mendoj qe varet nga tipi njeriut , po po keshtu e mendoj .
 E ska burr nene te me ndryshoj mendje .

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

se di, varet nga individ te ndryshem, per disa mund te funksionoj per disa jo, ama jam te mendimit se vin nje pike dhe te dy palet ose lodhen me njeri tjetrin, ose vendosin te ken dicka me shume se shoqeri me benefite

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> shoqeri me perfitime jane shumica e cifteve sot, pavaresisht se nuk e pranojne. une personalisht nuk kam njohur akoma ndonje cift te dashuruar. te tere, c'kam njohur, kujtojne se jane te dashuruar.


sa negativ qe je, sigurisht mendon qe sjan te dashuruar me kete mendje negative lol

----------


## uj me gaz

> sa negativ qe je, sigurisht mendon qe sjan te dashuruar me kete mendje negative lol


 :buzeqeshje:  

une u uroj te gjitheve te perjetojne sa me thelle e me gjate dashurine, por per kete duhet te rreshtin se menduari dhe kjo nuk eshte e lehte me sa duket. 

heres tjeter kur te hasesh ne ndonje keqkuptim te vockel me bashkeshortin, buzeqesh njehere te lutem per mua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

le ti quajme me mire njohje ose marredhenie me perfitime, sepse fjala shoqeri per mua nenkupton tjeter gje ku nuk ka vend per "perfitime" te asnje lloji.

----------


## gloreta

> une u uroj te gjitheve te perjetojne sa me thelle e me gjate dashurine, por per kete duhet te rreshtin se menduari dhe kjo nuk eshte e lehte me sa duket.


Uji kjo do te thote, ushqeji njeri tjetrit dashuri. Por ne jemi persona qe bejme gabime, nese do mirrnim parasysh ndjenjat e tjetrit pa i plagosur ato, atehere dashuria do rritet nga dita ne dite. Por sot ndodh e kunderta!

Persa i perket temes, jam dakord me Broken!

Me sa shoh ti uji, ke mbetur me nje shpirt te dashuruar, qe here pas here te buzeqesh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## uj me gaz

> ...nese do mirrnim parasysh ndjenjat e tjetrit pa i plagosur ato, atehere *dashuria do rritet nga dita ne dite...*


po te shkruaj nisur nga c'shkruan ti qe t'a kuptosh edhe pse per mua kjo qe po shkruaj nuk eshte si e ndiej:

*dashuria nuk do zvogelohej nga dita ne dite...*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> une u uroj te gjitheve te perjetojne sa me thelle e me gjate dashurine, por per kete duhet te rreshtin se menduari dhe kjo nuk eshte e lehte me sa duket. 
> 
> heres tjeter kur te hasesh ne ndonje keqkuptim te vockel me bashkeshortin, buzeqesh njehere te lutem per mua


atehere per ty ska as shoqeri, as dashuri per prinder o vlla/moter  :shkelje syri:

----------


## uj me gaz

> atehere per ty ska as shoqeri, as dashuri per prinder o vlla/moter


une i dua te gjithe njerezit njelloj, por jo te gjitheve ua shpreh dashurine njelloj...

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Shyqyr qe e kapi angelina kuptimin se per pak me iku truni kur lexoja analizat e thella te parafolesve. Njerezia keni pas raste te tilla dhe si kane perfundu isha kurioz. Ka evoluar apo ka shkaterruar lidhjen dhe nuk i flisni ma me goje.


S'njoh direkt të tilla shoqëri, por mendoj se është gabim të quhet lidhje. Ka njerëz që e shohin si zgjidhjen e duhur duke qënë se nuk duan të impenjohen (1lidhje kërkon gjithmonë impenjim e përkushtim) apo nuk kanë kohë për dikë në jetën e tyre. Që njëra palë të digjet sigurisht që mund të ndodhë, ashtu si mund të ndodhë që të 'prishet shoqëria' sepse bëhet monotone dmth seksi është jo më interesant :ngerdheshje:  pra kemi situatë fifty fifty :Lulja3:

----------


## TetovaMas

> Meqenese jemi ne temen e dashnise; dua te di nga cmendoni per shoqerine me "perfitime"? A eshte e mundur nje "shoqeri" e tille apo me domosdo njeri me pas krijon vetvetiu nje lidhje emocionale? A e prishin apo e forcojne shoqerine marredhenie te tilla? Mendimet tuaja forumi.


Me keqeardhe dhe pa keqekuptime . Mos keni hapur ndonje firem apo bisnes ,qe dikush ju ka tradhetuare apo behet fjale per dicka tjeter  ??

Ne arste se e keni fjalen per ndonje tradheti ndermjet shoqerise ,atehere kjo eshte nje semundje e zakonshme ne mesin e shqipetarev.

----------

